
Undead - Dead Easy Posix Daemons for Python - gklein
https://github.com/waawal/undead
======
icook
I think this is a cool idea, but it's still missing some required features to
make it what it could be.

* Default arguments that accept a start/stop/restart. This is a really standard paradigm for daemons and would be great in a convenient form like this.

* Ability to load config information from an ini file. For instance, while developing a daemon I want to put it's pid files in a different directory then production, since prod values usually can only be written by root. Ini files are fairly standard, although accepting yaml and other config types would be even better.

* Auto-restart. While a little more advanced this is always useful when developing, although a simple tool like Guard would work instead.

Just food for thought. It's still quite useful, but only marginally so over
using daemon directly.

